# Sexy Ino (Underwear)



## ScorchPSO (May 18, 2008)

Title says it all, My first real attempt at trying this sort of shading, so it's  nowhere near perfect, but it's not bad for a first attempt. 

Enjoy.



DevArt Link:
And also found this

More Art at:
Chapter 345 - Page 8


----------



## TekJounin (May 18, 2008)

Wow.  I can't comment on the various technical aspects but she's well drawn and the colors are so nice.  It's good to see her out of the trademark purple.  

Great job!


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

The shading needs to be softer, her body should be "lighter" in general.

Also, don't outline noses


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2008)

^ whatever the jew said


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 18, 2008)

I'll remember that in the future, thanks. All a learning experiance =]


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Actually you should just try coloring the nose outline lighter, and add some shiny reflection to the nose or something. Softer, smaller noses always look better.

5 minutes of work, the result might be amazing.


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

the hair is perfect. the skin needs to be a lot lighter. the nose needs some work but otherwise awesome!


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

I agree with Zaru. Anyway, you did a good job there, I like the way you coloured her hair


----------



## Creator (May 18, 2008)

Bloody awesome. X3  Thats all i can say. X3


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

*Tips::*

*Body should be lighter (lighter in color, not in weight dummies!)*
*Nose should be smaller*
*Don't make her look brown*

*and*

*Avoid looking like (a bit) 3-D (she looks like a bit 3-D to me!)*


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

Wow.

...

wow thats...


Wow.


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

HOLY SHI--

/faps.


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

Whoa, excellent job on everything. I can tell you've put alot of effort into that, +reps.


----------



## Nunally (May 18, 2008)

like everyone said, lighter skin 8D
but it looks really nice


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

good but make here skin lighter


----------



## guro (May 18, 2008)

You shouldn't have outlined the nose so much, but other than that it's great!


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 19, 2008)

nice job


----------



## PATRON (May 19, 2008)

everything but the coloring under her lip i love


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, Apreciated =]


----------



## Die Heinii (May 20, 2008)

It looks definitely very nice ~<3
The only thing that I don't like so much is her skin , it's a tiny bit too dark :3


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2008)

Only critiquing comment: Make he skin lighter.

Other than that... DAMN!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 20, 2008)

i like it. great job


----------



## Ashiya (May 20, 2008)

The shading is really good. And Ino needs to be fairer, that they said.


----------



## Byakkö (May 20, 2008)

Very nice job, I like it very much. She looks very sexy and I love the red undies. Her skin is a little dark and I'm not sure I love the shading above her lips, but overall a great job


----------



## Disturbia (May 20, 2008)

That's really good, nice work.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, the lip looks strange, just the colour.

Very sexy though, I'm hard right now.


----------



## bug_ninja (May 23, 2008)

Very smexy.


----------

